# Grand banks schooner



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a model of a grand banks schooner for R/C. It is about twenty years old now and sails very well. What I would like to know is, how are the mast hoops attached to the sails? I originally used rubber seals with a dressmakers hook over the seal and superglued onto the sail. These have now perished and have to be replaced. I know the original were of steamed ash but that in itself would not connect it to the sail. There must be some other gizmo involved. Any advice or knowledge much appreciated.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

If my memory serves me correctly, the bolt rope on the sail had crinkles worked in at the mast hoop positions and the hoops were served to these. Will check when I get home tomorrow


----------

